# Insecticides & Fungicides: Soil or Foliar?



## pjt (Aug 3, 2020)

Are insecticides and fungicides typically absorbed through the roots in the soil or through foliage? This season, I'm applying bifenthrin & imidacloprid, as well as propiconazole & azoxystrobin.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Bifenthrin works by direct contact. 
Imidicloprid is systemic.

Azoxystrobin and Propiconazole are both systemic, and are upward-moving, so it's "best" to water these in to the root zone prior to weather conditions which are conducive to fungal outbreaks. However, foliar application is probably ok for diseases of the leaf.


----------

